# ANOTHER Triple Bypass - Sat. East to West



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

Got too into XTerra training this year and haven't touched the road bike since April.

Have one Saturday east to west registration for sale.

I'll ride if I can't sell but hoping to do something else that day.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

Never mind...gonna ride


----------



## aalameer (Jul 24, 2011)

I will buy if want to sell. Please let me know . If not enjoy the ride.


----------

